# OFFICIAL*** - UFC 94 Lyoto Machida Vs Thiago Silva DISCUSSION THREAD(pre/post)



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

vs.







Conduct all your discussion pre & post-fight on this fight, between two Light Heavyweight contenders with *Lyoto "the Dragon" Machida* facing off against *Thiago Silva* in *HERE. ALL* other threads concerning anything during this fight, or its outcome *WILL BE MERGED INTO THIS ONE*

Thanks.


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Finally a thread for the co-main event :thumbsup:

Machida via decision or 3rd round TKO.


----------



## Darkgecko (Apr 21, 2008)

For Machida's sake, I hope he finishes this fight decisively.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thiago is going to push the pace and beat Lyoto.

I'm 50% sure Thiago will win lol.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Thiago is a hand picked opponent for Lyoto, just so happens that he is gunning for no.1 spot also. Thiago is going to be shown for what he really is, a massive hype train. I still can't believe he is considered a no.5 contender on this site

Machida by TKO or UD

*Willing to sig bet this one fo sho


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Thiago is going to push the pace and beat Lyoto.
> 
> I'm 50% sure Thiago will win lol.


thats too bad, i'm 75% lyoto will win....sorry man


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

I think Lyoto will win but I like Thiago more so I will be pulling for him.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> thats too bad, i'm 75% lyoto will win....sorry man


Damn well I'm still holding out hope. I think Thiago has a better chance then a lot of people are giving him.

Considering Lyoto is a bad finisher and Thiago is good at recovering he will have a number of chances IMO to take risks and survive if he gets rocked.

Thiago is something tough for Lyoto to beat because you can't slip in and out when your opponent is going right at you.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Damn well I'm still holding out hope. I think Thiago has a better chance then a lot of people are giving him.
> 
> Considering Lyoto is a bad finisher and Thiago is good at recovering he will have a number of chances IMO to take risks and survive if he gets rocked.
> 
> Thiago is something tough for Lyoto to beat because you can't slip in and out when your opponent is going right at you.


yeh i think we can agree his best chance of winning is on the ground...can he get it there and can he do anything with top position are the questions that need to be answered

standing he will likely get kicked and punched alot


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

If Thiago can keep up the pressure on Lyoto and have him backing up, I wouldn't be all that surprised to see Lyoto go for a takedown.

Really looking forward to this fight but I will probably end up missing it on PPV.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Thiago is going to push the pace and beat Lyoto.
> 
> *I'm 50% sure Thiago will win* lol.


Man, thanks for the tip, you should make odds like this more often.....

Im gonna go wit Machida, I think he is gonna get peppered alot when he is coming forward and will have a hard time takin it to the ground.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> yeh i think we can agree his best chance of winning is on the ground...can he get it there and can he do anything with top position are the questions that need to be answered
> 
> standing he will likely get kicked and punched alot


What do you mean I think Thiago is going to outstrike him technically don't you? lol Man I actually couldn't even write that and believe it


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

I think Machida will KO Silva. Thiago will come at him hard Machida will dodge and counter with a knockout punch.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I think Silva has a good chance in this fight, and will take it. Silva tko.


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't know... maybe I just need to find and watch more of Thiago's fight, but when I look at his record I think "Who the **** are these guys?" Looks likes he primarily only fought average skilled guys...


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

post deleted.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

I think Machida will take this one by TKO. Thiago Silva's aggressive style makes a perfect match up for Machida. With Silva pushing forward, I think Machida will be able to put Thiago away and finally shut up the haters about him being a boring fighter.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

IS anyone else really not impressed by Thiago Silva?
Maybe im saying that cause im the bus driver of Machida's nut-bus


----------



## LCRaiders (Apr 7, 2008)

Silva ftw


----------



## Saiyan3s (Oct 5, 2007)

Suizida said:


> *Willing to sig bet this one fo sho


I'l take that sig bet , i like Thiago on this match .

If i win u have to add to your sig

"Saiyan3s is right. Machida fights like a girl , just like me"

deal ?


----------



## Keeran (Nov 22, 2008)

i see lyoto taking this one however i pray that thiago overwhelms him and finishes machida so i do not have to watch him in a title fight. Do not get me wrong machida is an awesome fighter maybe before his time but he is so boring for me to watch especially with my friends who do not understand MMA but love the Ko's. I feel thiago is ruthless and a true killer so i want him to win and will bet on him.


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Suizida said:


> IS anyone else really not impressed by Thiago Silva?
> Maybe im saying that cause im the bus driver of Machida's nut-bus


I feel the same. His standup especially is pretty unimpressive. He seems to have a pretty good mount and GnP, but he hasn't displayed it against anyone of value. So yeah, I'm going with Machida.

I'm watching this with a bunch of casual fans, so I might be overwhelmed with annoying comments this entire fight.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

Saiyan3s said:


> I'l take that sig bet , i like Thiago on this match .
> 
> If i win u have to add to your sig
> 
> ...


Deal: My turn. 

"Lyoto came out undefeated as Suizida told me, but i was to smothered by Thiago's nutz to listen"


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

norwenasale said:


> Lyoto once again will display his "hit and run" game" lolz
> 
> Lyoto is only good in MMA but he fights in pure K-1 where take down is not allowed he will loose. Remember Lyoto fought Mcdonnald in K1-MMA. What happened? He grabbed McDonnald lolz
> 
> ...


Oh man. Lyoto is such a *****. That asshole's lucky this is MMA and not K-1.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Machida is going to make new fans after this fight.

Poor Silva, he is not ready for LYOTO! The karate kid hair, Thiago will not be able to stand it.

Someone is actually using the Michael McDonald fight? Look, Lyoto knew that this wasn't the former Doobie Bro, this was the Black freakin' Sniper. Machida played it smart and ended up subbing him with a move made famous by Tiny in prison.


----------



## Seanzky (Jan 22, 2009)

To a certain extent Machida is a bit of a boring fighter, like many say. He's an awesome fighter and he knows how to win. He can even inflict pain on most opponents he has faced. But he's not a monster. He doesn't win by domination which is the reason why I think most fans aren't into him --me being one of them. It's the way he disengages his opponents. He does counter-attack but when he isn't "safe" in a certain situation, he shoves his opponent and strafes away. Some call it smart and tactical, others call it boring. This is mainly why I want Silva to win.

I just can't bear the thought of seeing Machida hold the belt one day. It would make some of the most boring title defenses if Lyoto was the Light Heavyweight Champion. I'm pulling for Silva, even if it's considered an upset.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

War Ma-cheetos!!


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Silva via TKO Round 1


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Machida TKO Rd. 1


----------



## Keh932 (Jan 18, 2009)

Sadly I have Machida taking this one by dec.


----------



## CrazyCy (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah, i can see Machida winning this one by decision too...I mean, yeah his stand up is good, he's fast, strong etc etc...But IMO hasn't he been using the same strategy in every fight? hit and move hit and move and the fight ends up in a decision. (I might be wrong but anw i'm not underestimating Machida of Thiago!!)


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

the dragon by KO, i think silva will come in too strong and get ktfo...
edit, i think machida has KO power in his kicks for sure and wouldn't be surprised if he head kicked silva out cold


----------



## TeamPunishment0 (Aug 6, 2007)

i hope thiago wins because i could not stand watching lyoto fight for the title. he fights the smart fight but i think i would fall asleep watching him fight in a 5 round fight.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=CzCXvcUbb6o

KARATE. Lyoto will stop Thiago in this fight


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

WAR THIAGO!! although saying that is who i want to win. i'm not sure he can win but i will be rooting for him.


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

This could be a close fight but I hope machida wins. He is very different than everyone else and I love that.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

Somebody's OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO must GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! lol


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Dunno how much pbp I vcan do for this one lol


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Oh shit here it comes! Been looking forward to these last two fights!


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Time for my boy to fight and get that belt.


----------



## crispsteez (Jul 1, 2008)

silva's about to receive his first blemish on his record.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

i know Machida is going to win this, but it is going to be interesting how this fight will pan out..

can't wait for this!


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

first time i've seen a lugz patch on a karate uniform, lol. Gotta get that endorsement money baby!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

cezwan said:


> i know Machida is going to win this, but it is going to be interesting how this fight will pan out..
> 
> can't wait for this!


Machida will school him. Won't be competetive.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Thiago come on now man this would be the biggest win of your career.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Damn, we got a newer ref for this fight. I hope there isn't a crappy decision made.

I guess not.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Southpaw Lyoto.
Lo blow by Machida.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

Man Silva thinks hes hard and tough..

Machida just looked at him while Silva tried to do a poor version of Wanderlei staredown..


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

actions picking up, decent work by Machida there.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

brutal knee to the nuts.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Not too much striking taking place. One takddown by Lyoto.

Lyoto dropps Silva.

Not much action taking place.

Sloppy ground game taking place. No real damage.
BIG!! Shots by Lyoto on the feet.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

machida is manhandeling thiago YEAH!!!


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

Machida dropped him with a punch.. 

not bad, not bad..

that takedown trip was good too..


MACHIDA!!!! HOLY CRAP WHAT A KO!


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

Holy shit, Silva is out.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

soo machida has pillows in his hands?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Holy Shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

great fight from Lyoto!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Kind of looked like a late hit, but Machida really earned that victory

edit: After the replay, that wasn't a late hit at all.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

The Awsomest Fight I Have Ever Seen Machida Is The Awsomest Fighter Ever Yeahyeahyaehyaehyeahyeahyeahyeah !!!!!


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Let's here the haters call that one boring.

WAR LYOTO!


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Ko"d Righht At The End Of The Round Eith A Stiff Shot To The Jawww>

Silva Got Kod!!!


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

machida needs to be like that ! aggressive


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

DAYUM! I completely underestimated Machida, after his Tito performance. He is amazing, flat out.


----------



## Rick The Impelr (Oct 5, 2008)

knockout purse!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That fight was awesome! Knocked out cold a split second before the horn.


----------



## Cheef_Reef (Jul 20, 2008)

WHAAAAAAAT! That was crazy.. this man definitely deserves his shot now, lol at joe calling him thiago


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

dontazo said:


> machida needs to be like that ! aggressive


machida needs to do the same thing he has been doing since the start..

wow, i cant believe i used to hate this guy..


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

Demand A Title Shot Machida!!!!!!!!


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Kind of looked like a late hit, but Machida really earned that victory


The one that knocked out Silva was not late, the follow up punch was maybe late, but when your hand is in motion its hard to pull back in less then a second


----------



## Jewbacca (May 22, 2008)

Awesome fight from Machida.

I can't believe anyone thought Silva even had a chance.


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

Silva was absolutely dominated.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Not a Lyoto fan at all, but that was sweet.


----------



## k3232x (Sep 17, 2008)

Machida vs Evans!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Well this should quiet some of the Machida hate. He looked amazing but seriously, is Silva retarded? Don't chase a counterpuncher! Talk about bad game plans.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

cezwan said:


> machida needs to do the same thing he has been doing since the start..
> 
> wow, i cant believe i used to hate this guy..


haha me 2 lol i am on his left nut sack right now


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Kinda went exactly like I thought except Thiago's guard wasn't as effective as it needed to be.

Lyoto landed a very good punch. I still don't like his style but Thiago is going to have an exciting fight win or lose.

Some great shots for Lyoto.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Machida proved all the haters wrong. Machida gets the only finish on the whole event so far.


----------



## Superman55 (May 3, 2007)

Did Joe just call Machida, Thiago?


----------



## Villian (Jul 23, 2008)

impressive


----------



## flm74 (Oct 16, 2006)

Do people still think this guy is boring? Clearly the most skilled fighter in the LHW division.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Machida deserves a title shot now.

He made Thiago look awful.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

Machida can't finish anyone and hes boring.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

ZeroPRIDE said:


> Demand A Title Shot Machida!!!!!!!!


Machida for the LHW title..

that was awesome.. KO'd Silva (who i think Damone and i agreed was overrated..)


----------



## mwhite18 (Feb 3, 2008)

lol did joe just call him Thiago


----------



## jamiejame911 (Jun 1, 2008)

Damn!!!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Isn't ironic that Machida, a decision fighter, would be the one to end the decisionfest that was happening tonight?


----------



## wolfbot (Oct 5, 2008)

Machida taking applications for new nuthuggers here...

But seriously, even though I have been slow to warm to his "elusive" style, Lyoto's effectiveness is indisputable.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

rashad is doomed


----------



## unclehulka13 (Nov 17, 2008)

Hoppin on the Machida bandwagon.


----------



## cezwan (Dec 7, 2007)

kamikaze145 said:


> Machida can't finish anyone and hes boring.


looks like he just finished Silva and was far from boring.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh my God, that was SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO boring. Lyoto ran the WHOLE fight.
:thumb02:


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Joygasm...


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

hashad vs machida ufc 98?


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

cezwan said:


> machida needs to do the same thing he has been doing since the start..
> 
> wow, i cant believe i used to hate this guy..


im glad you have finally seen the light.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

no one can talk shit about lyoto anymore.... he f*cking destroyed Silva in every single way, and the entire round....


----------



## Negative1 (Feb 4, 2007)

He pushed him to the mat from the clinch. It looked like Thiago jsut gave up.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

lol I was just kind of making fun of all the stupid stuff people say about him. For the record I own a Lyoto machida t-shirt and have been on the bandwagon all along.


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

wow...rashad better start taking notes. Someone's looking to snatch his belt.  Best Fight i've seen Machida in, beside his fight with Rich Franklin.


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

Joygasm, good word. Kinda whjat I feel about this!

I'm tellin' ya, Machida is finding his zone and is just gonna get more and more destructive!


----------



## Tepang (Sep 17, 2008)

Destroyed, and thiago silva is no joke either.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

dontazo said:


> hashad vs machida ufc 98?


sounds like the fans wanted it and so do i.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

he made him look like a joke... 
fedor vs machida? lolzz...


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Machida vs Anderson Silva would be very interesting. Two calculated technical fighters. Someone needs to eat more or less and make it happen


----------



## lilk2380 (Mar 4, 2007)

def. giving machida props so impressive


----------



## palmerboy (Oct 23, 2008)

As much as i wanted to see Thiago turn out to be a beast in this fight and as much as i always want Machida to lose i can hold my hand up and say that was pretty much a walkover. Didnt look like Silva belonged there. He has some work to do.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

machida will IMO beat aggressive anderson silva


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Lyoto deserves a title shot. Man that was an asskicking.


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i honest to god got teary-eyed after that... joy tears 

machida vs rashad @ UFC 100 ? the timing seems about right


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I used to hate Lyoto, but I joined the bandwagon a few months ago after reviewing prior fights between the two. For months I had reviewed that 
1: Thiago was overhyped, he looked pretty lackluster against a nobody.
2: Lyoto is one of the most talented fighters in the world.

I predicted he'd school Thiago, but I didn't expect him to KTFO him.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

Norway1 said:


> i honest to god got teary-eyed after that... joy tears
> 
> machida vs rashad @ UFC 100 ? the timing seems about right


ufc 98... 100 is toooo long


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

dontazo said:


> ufc 98... 100 is toooo long


how about 95?


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

God I hate Rashad.....God I hate Machida. Either way I will turn off this fight before it happens. .....For the first time I kinda want both men to knock each other out at the same time.


----------



## All_In (Aug 23, 2007)

EVERLOST said:


> God I hate Rashad.....God I hate Machida. Either way I will turn off this fight before it happens. .....For the first time I kinda want both men to knock each other out at the same time.


For the first time?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

That was quite the tooling. Silva gets dropped multiple times and then brutally KO'ed at the end.

Freakin' Lyoto, you are awesome. Future LHW champion, baby!


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 8, 2008)

Exactly the type of fight Machida needed to "sell" himself to the fans. 

Give him that shot.


----------



## Dnash (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm so happy Lyoto knocked him out. Freaking brilliant performance!


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

I think Rashad's in trouble. Thiago's overrated and a good matchup for him but damn, Machida looked insanely good tonight.


----------



## wilz87 (Jan 25, 2009)

thank god for that. Thiago Silva was an arrogant **** that thought he was unstoppable. Machida dominated. may as well have been Tank Abbot in there with him


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

That was a great showing by Machida, and entertaining.


----------



## the unknown (Jun 23, 2007)

The dragon destroyed him. He truly deserves a title shot. Should be next in line.

Let's see what Dana has in store.... as if we don't already known!


----------



## Rabid (Oct 7, 2007)

the unknown said:


> The dragon destroyed him. He truly deserves a title shot. Should be next in line.
> 
> Let's see what Dana has in store.... as if we don't already known!


I don't know...could you fill in the blanks?


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh, how satisfying...


----------



## 20lbbooster (Oct 15, 2006)

wow...I guess I have to jump on the nuthugger express. I was impressed by Lyoto in this fight. Before this fight I was kind of "meh" about him. I look forward to his future fights. I think that he will give Rashad problems with his stick and move Karate style...and I'm a huge Rashad guy!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

nuff said


----------



## Philivey2k8 (Apr 22, 2007)

I hope Rampge gets KTFO so Dana can't give him a bullsh*t title shot if he wins at 96.


----------



## Suizida (Feb 29, 2008)

The Machida wagon unites and proves once and for all he is amazing, and Thiago Silva is overhyped

time to PM a certain someone about a certain fighter getting KTFO'ed

I had like 10 other ppl at the house and i get up and start going ape shit


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh BBJD... Where are you?


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

My opinion of him hasn't really changed. What I saw was a fighter with some skill KO a fighter that was over-hyped and hadn't fought anyone of worth before that fight. Not a big win for Lyoto IMO...


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Wow, Thiago looked bad! I actually thought Silva might pull the upset In this fight, but damn was I wrong!


----------



## RaisingCajun (Jun 22, 2008)

joey__stalin said:


> My opinion of him hasn't really changed. What I saw was a fighter with some skill KO a fighter that was over-hyped and hadn't fought anyone of worth before that fight. Not a big win for Lyoto IMO...


Overrated or not, Silva was 13-0 and Machida made him look like he was 0-13. Total domination from Machida. Just like every other fight in the UFC.

WAR MACHIDA!


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

L O freakin' L at the people who are saying Thiago was overhyped. Just yesterday, people were saying he was the future at 205 and the only way Lyoto could beat him was by boring UD.

And to the folks who accuse him of running, sure, Thiago was coming forward, but it was Lyoto who threw the strikes and went for the takedowns. That ain't running.

Lyoto is a great fighter. Deal with it.


----------



## Soldier16 (Jun 17, 2007)

this ufc event was the event of decision (many split), but isnt it ironic that mr decision (machida) finished the fight via KO?

this is the first time machida getting my respect ... i dont like his fighting style ... but this fight was sweet and i hope he continues to finish fights.

If he gets the title shot i´m still hoping that rashad knocks him out


----------



## Flak (Jul 1, 2007)

What an extremely impressive showing. Easily Lyoto's best, and it couldn't have come at a better time for him.

He's been winning, but this time he did it with an exclaimation point! I'd say this makes him #1 contender for sure, especially with Rampage tied up with Keith.

I'm glad he finally started stepping in a little more and putting a little more on his punches. A minor tweak that completely changed how this fight went as opposed to how everyone expected it to go (even to his fans).


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

If Lyoto wanted to jizz on my chest, I'd let him. No ****.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

What really impressed me in this fight from Lyoto was his punch at the end of round 1.

Him dropping Thiago twice didn't really mean anything to me because Thiago gets dropped all the time. Mendes did it, Irvin did it, Drwal rocked him. In fact I even said before the fight Lyoto would drop him in round 1.

But while after the first two knockdowns his GnP was unimpressive the punch he landed on Thiago after that trip was fantastic.

If Lyoto bring more GnP in his future fights I will not dislike him as much.

But his style is still not one I'm a fan of he did seem to pick it up a little bit however I'm not sure if that had to do with him deciding to pick it up or Thiago going right at him and Silva getting dropped by everything.

BTW I still think Thiago has a bright future. He has a good ground game. When he was rocked he was able to keep Machida in his guard. But he needs work on his stand up clearly.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

The thing is BBJD is that you said Thiago had a great gameplan for being aggresive and going after Lyoto which we knew was one of the stupidest gameplans you could have when fighting Machida.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wawaweewa said:


> If Lyoto wanted to jizz on my chest, I'd let him. No ****.


What about the face or is that reserved for when he wins the title?


----------



## Suvaco (Mar 31, 2007)

Bazza89 said:


> What about the face or is that reserved for when he wins the title?


The face belongs to Demian Maia.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

milkkid291 said:


> The thing is BBJD is that you said Thiago had a great gameplan for being aggresive and going after Lyoto which we knew was one of the stupidest gameplans you could have when fighting Machida.


yea Thiago played right into Machidas hands. Even though i like the KO i much prefer a 3 round tooling.


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

After last night Lyoto should be the #1 contender for the title, he really schooled Thiago.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

milkkid291 said:


> The thing is BBJD is that you said Thiago had a great gameplan for being aggresive and going after Lyoto which we knew was one of the stupidest gameplans you could have when fighting Machida.


He had a great gameplan for his skill set.

He's not a very good striker. In fact he's a below average striker.

When you push the pace a fight hits the ground.

Him sitting back getting picked apart was a stupid gameplan. He had the right gameplan his submissions off his back weren't at the level they needed to be for him to execute it.

The right gameplan for Thiago was exactly what he did. He doesn't have the skills at this point to beat Lyoto.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Hasn't there been a lot of talk about how good Thiago's BJJ is supposed to be?

Maybe he just has trouble implementing it in actual MMA fights. :dunno:

Because I heard he was supposed to have the best BJJ at his camp. I wonder if they decided that by rolling with the guy or if he throws subs when sparring for MMA, etc...

I just haven't seen him use it yet. If he has this awesome BJJ, he should cut out the theatrics and brawling and work on getting guys to the ground and handling them there.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

He doesn't have the best BJJ at ATT I gurantee that.

However he didn't do badly against Machida on the ground the first time he got rocked he put him in his guard and controlled him. The second time was worse but he fought out of it and got his guard back. On the ground he was fine against Machida.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> He doesn't have the best BJJ at ATT I gurantee that.
> 
> However he didn't do badly against Machida on the ground the first time he got rocked he put him in his guard and controlled him. The second time was worse but he fought out of it and got his guard back. On the ground he was fine against Machida.


I heard he was supposed to be one of _the best_, that's the only reason I made mention of it.

He was in no trouble on the ground, but if he had like monster bjj, he should use it more.

EDIT: lol! I mis-stated what I had heard, but when I searched the forum I had heard it from you when I asked about Silva's ground game:



bbjd7 said:


> Thiago has had a black belt for a long time and is supposed to be one of the top blackbelts at ATT outside of guys like Marcelo.


I wrote that I heard he had "the best". Anyway, my mistake.

Regardless if his BJJ is even that good, he should start working more subs, because his chin has given him issues more than once.

And considering he has kind of a brawling style, well... :dunno:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Yea Thiago has a good ground game his submissions off his back aren't as good as they should be and he needs to improve it.

But yea I would never say he has the best BJJ at ATT I mean Marcelo Garcia's is grapplings answer to Jesus and he trains there.


----------



## vandal (Jan 25, 2009)

this was much more entertaining than Machida's previous fights....imo


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

could NOT have been better, or prettier.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Yea Thiago has a good ground game his submissions off his back aren't as good as they should be and he needs to improve it.
> 
> But yea I would never say he has the best BJJ at ATT I mean Marcelo Garcia's is grapplings answer to Jesus and he trains there.


Silva's a young guy, he'll no doubt learn from this, but don't you think he's a tad chinny, bbjd7? Dude gets dropped in almost every one of his UFC fights, and by guys like Mendes, who sucks. 

Thiago got smoked, no doubt about it, but he got smoked by LYOTO! Lyoto makes everybody look bad, except Greco and Penn. 

I marked hard for the ending, and I marked hard when Lyoto was all "I LOVEEEEEEE AMERICA!!!!!!!!" at the end. Dude was even pudgy.


----------



## zath the champ (Feb 13, 2008)

That was one of the most gratifying (from a nuthugger's PoV) KOs ever.

Machida has some tough fights ahead.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Damone said:


> Silva's a young guy, he'll no doubt learn from this, but don't you think he's a tad chinny, bbjd7? Dude gets dropped in almost every one of his UFC fights, and by guys like Mendes, who sucks.
> 
> Thiago got smoked, no doubt about it, but he got smoked by LYOTO! Lyoto makes everybody look bad, except Greco and Penn.
> 
> I marked hard for the ending, and I marked hard when Lyoto was all "I LOVEEEEEEE AMERICA!!!!!!!!" at the end. Dude was even pudgy.


Thiago is really chinny. Guy goes down all the time but I already knew. That up until Lyoto stood up out of Thiago's guard the first time the fight went the way I expected.

Thiago gets rocked and has Lyoto in his guard was IMO the gameplan since Lyoto isn't Rampage. Getting rocked by him isn't the most dangerous thing in the world. So Thiago was doing fine but his submissions off his back just weren't good enough he didn't really even get a chance to throw something up and Lyoto is good on the ground but Thiago needed to be better. And honestly they were about even on the ground in this fight.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> What really impressed me in this fight from Lyoto was his punch at the end of round 1.
> 
> Him dropping Thiago twice didn't really mean anything to me because Thiago gets dropped all the time. Mendes did it, Irvin did it, Drwal rocked him. In fact I even said before the fight Lyoto would drop him in round 1.
> 
> ...


What's terrifying me right now is that I agree with everything you said.

Eerie, isn't it...


----------



## Seanzky (Jan 22, 2009)

Bazza89 said:


> I think Rashad's in trouble. Thiago's overrated and a good matchup for him but damn, Machida looked insanely good tonight.


I agree completely. I didn't pick Lyoto to win that fight and I was very surprised to see the fight go the way it did. That guy is very accurate with his stick and move.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

pliff said:


> I think Machida will take this one by TKO. Thiago Silva's aggressive style makes a perfect match up for Machida. With Silva pushing forward, I think Machida will be able to put Thiago away and finally shut up the haters about him being a boring fighter.



Yay, the fight went down exactly how I wanted it too. Now it should be obvious Lyoto should get his title shot, no one can deny it now.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

vandalian said:


> Ask Rich Franklin what happens when you push Machida.


This is one of the things I enjoy about forums.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

joey__stalin said:


> My opinion of him hasn't really changed. What I saw was a fighter with some skill KO a fighter that was over-hyped and hadn't fought anyone of worth before that fight. Not a big win for Lyoto IMO...


Really? Perhaps describing Machida as having "some skill" could be considered an _Under-hype_? 14-0 in the fight game says something about a guy's skill to me. And earning that record while almost never getting hit, now that is impressive.


----------

